# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسجات للاحباب (بدوية حلووووووووووة)

## هدوء الغرام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

جايبة وياي مسجات كشخة
بدوية على الآخر

أنا للحب والدمعة أسير
في حياتي يوم راحة ماظهر
مظهري جنه ومضموني هجير
مرقدي تمثيل والواقع سهر
جيت يمك وأنت عزمت المسير
صرت ضدي مع صواديف الدهر
الوداع فراق والموقف مرير
والعزى ماضيك والحاضر قهر


وعذابي كان لي نفس صحيحه
خيرت مابين صدك والمنيه
أن نويت البعد ضاقت بي الفسيحه
وأن بغيت القرب خان القرب فيه
كيف بخفي الحب وجروحي صريحه
كيف أحجب الشمس ياخلي بيديه
كيف أداوي علة النفس الجريحه
وين أودي دمعة العين الشقيه



من مواني الليل لعيونك سريت
ودمعتي تحلف علي أهلها
كم بكيت بداخلي لو مابكيت
كبرت همومي وقلبي شلها
كم تناسيتك ولكن مانسيت
لو تغيب الشمس يبقى ظلها
بأنتهي بك مثل مافيك أبتديت
وماسوت عزة زماني وذلها


أنا بدوي وبعيشتي ماتنعمت
ورمز البداوه سيف وللكيف دله
محبوبتي صحراي في حبها همت
أعشق سهلها والرجوم المطله
يكفي إني من البداوه تعلمت
إن الركوع لغير ربي مذله


أنا الذي من شوف الأحباب محروم
والله يكافي شر زلات الأقدام
قبل أمس مع ربعي سواليف وعلوم
واليوم طاويني هواجيس وهيام
أضحك ضحى قبل أمس وأبكي ضحى اليوم
ياسرع دورات الليالي والأيام

شكواك للي طالبه مابعد خاب
ودعواي لك يالله تطول سنينه
كم واحد من الحب منصاب
الحب قاتل ماأحد يقدر يدينه
يادمع عيني لمن تغرب ومن غاب
ياشيب عيني لمن يفارق ضنينه
قلبي عذلته لكن القلب ماتاب
والحب تلعن ساعته وسنينه



يامرحبا أعداد ما لاحت بروق
ترحيبة المؤمن بحكم الشريعه
رسالتن جتني من أعز مخلوق
ومن كان مثلك طيب مانبيعه
ياطيب الجدان من جذر وعروق
أفعالهم كل الخلايق تذيعه


من يوم ماذوقتني حر فرقاك
واليأس والحزن في حياتي غرسته
شريت لي ثوب على شان لقياك
والثوب راحت موضته ما لبسته
وشريت عطر مازهاني بلياك
أربع سنين بعلبته ما لمسته


أرسلك المرسول يامعرب الجد
من ساس قوما"يحتمون المظله
يحمل تحياتي بها الود ممتد
من ضامري ماهي سواليف شله
البعد ماعنه الرجاجيل تنحد
لو حال من دونه سماء نجد كله
والحر مهما راح لابد مايرد
للنايف اللي كل حر فطن له



الليالي شرهتني ودنياي أمحقاء
بين كتمان الحقايق وشرهات الرفيق
والله أني ماتوقعت مدري ماهقاء
ينخدع فيني صديق وغيره في حريق
مستعد أقضي العمر من دون أصدقاء
بس ماأخون الصداقه ويجفاني صديق


مافيك عيب إلا قلبك متيني
وتصد عني والصدود القطيعه
إن كان واصلني فهذي يميني
مبسوطه لك والمواصل شريعه
وإن كان قاطعني يبالله يعيني
مر الفراق ولا حلاوة خديعه
لكن صبري والرجاء واليقيني
وسيلتي عن كل بلوى وجيعه



كان ودك ماتزيد الصدر ضيقه
لاتسمع للدعاوي والشكاوي
وش يهمك وش صديق من صديقه
مامشالك بالمحاسن والمساوي
رافق اللي فاهم واجب رفيقه
لانخيته جاوبك راعي نخاوي


غربة عمر منها المشاعر عطيبات
ولجل الرجاء جربت كل الطرايق
ورد الامل في زحمة اليأس مامات
يحيه دمعن به رموشي غرايق
بصوتي أجاوب صرخة العمر بآهات
مدام حظي من عناء الوجد عايق



وش حيلة اللي علته داخل الجوف
نار الفراق بوسط صدره تصلى
وش حيلتي ياناس والحال منصوف
منصوف نصفين على اللي تغلى
نصفه يقول أصبر يمكن يحن ويروف
ونصفه يقول اللي تغلى يخلى
++
مرحبا ..



زينه على كل المخاليق غطى
عقل وجمال وخف دم مخلوطي
عمره صغير وجاهل توه ماتغطى
ولاغيره أحد يخيط قطوطي
غرون على عرش البنات أيتوطى
قطع على الزينات كل الخطوطي
ياليل قلبي على قلبي أخطى
حط القدر بيني وبينه شروطي



صديقنا الصادق يالله برووحي فديته
وعدونا يخذل ويقهر وينظام
وللاش ولد اللاش لامن لقيته
مع كلاب الضير نرمي له عظام
وأنا معك بمشي بدرب مشيته
سوا سوا لاقلت قدام قدام



من دون ماأقصد ياهوى البال مريت
قدام بابك وأنجبرت أشتكيله
ياباب قله في عذابي تماديت
ومرت على فراقه سنين طويله
شوقي فضحني في عيوني وصديت
الدمع مايرحم وماقويت أشيله



العام رجلي بالطويله تعدي
واليوم كني مكتف الرجل تكتيف
ضيعت عمري في أسترح وأستعدي
نوب جزاء ونوب أنقريه وتنظيف
يارجل سجي وياعين لدي
لديار نجد وعاليات المشاريف



خانت الأيام شخص مايخون
ولاهقيت أنه كذا طبع الزمن
كيف أصبر وأعيش مغبون
كيف اداف طالما الحظ أندفن
بس ليه أشكي وأحسب للظنون
وراس مالي تالي الدنيا كفن
ذي بداية والنهاية وش تكون
هو يزول الهم عني ما أظن


سافر حبيبي مابقى غير تذكار
تذكار عين للمحبة سهيره
سافر وقلبي من عنا البعد صبار
مبعد من عيوني وقلبي يديره
أجامل الضحكة وقلبي على نار
والجمر في جوفي تزايد سعيره



سلام ياشيخ تربى على الطيب
سلام يارجل عزيز وغالي
تعيش ياحر تعلى المراقيب
حر ولد حر على الرجم عالي
يحتار فيه الشعر تشريق وتغريب
رجل عزيز النفس ماله مثالي
رجل الوقفات راع المواجيب
صلف على الصكات مابه جدالي



هذي رسالة تاصلك في قصيدة
فيها بأعبر لك من القلب بإحساس
أببتدي وياك صفحة جديده
ولا أتركك وأتوب ياشمعة الناس
لا تبتعد عني بديره بعيده
كيف يتحمل غيبتك قلب حساس



وصلك مثل غيم الربيع أستخيله
وأنا على باب المحبة رجاوي
حاولت قربك مالقيت الوسيله
أنا أشهد أني بالمحبة شقاوي
مالي على مايجري اليوم حيله
ولاني على بعد المحبين قاوي



ولعتني يانور عيني وصديت
وخليتني من طول هجرك أعاني
مدري جفاء مدري علينا تغليت
ولا دخل في جوكم شخص ثاني
وأنت الذي في وسط عيني تعليت
وليا ذكرتك داعي الشعر جاني
ماطاب لي زاد ولا مقعد البيت
حتى لذيذ النوم راح وجفاني


ليتك تعرف أن الهوى سهم ذباح
وقلوب عشاق المحبة رقيقه
وليتك تعرف أني ليا شفت رقمك أرتاح
والقلب يسعد يوم يلقى رفيقه
أنا الحزين وباقي الناس بأفراح
وأنا الأسير وخلق ربي طليقه



مايبعدك عني ولا أي مخلوق
وإن غبت يبقى في غيابك خطوره
مثل الشجر مهما رفع هامته فوق
يبقى مصيره مرتبط في جذوره
حنا تخاوينا على سلم وطروق
ياحلو خوة طيبين المشوره



ليه يا دنيا تعزين الرخوم ؟
والشجاع يعيش عمره في نكد
تطرحينه كل ما حاول يقوم
كل ما يبني يفاجأ با الهدد
والخبل جظه ورى ذيك النجوم
عالي مرتاح دايم في سعد
والشجاع تحاصره سود الهموم
وان تخلص من نمر طاح بأسد!


لاتسأليني عن سبب كتم الآحزان
بس اسأليني عن غيابي وحضوري
لاتسأليني عن سبب دمع الآعيان
بس أسأليني عن دواعي سروري
لاتسأليني عن تصاريف الأزمــان
أجامل أحبابي وربعي والأخـــوان
جبر الخواطر صار معنى حضوري
أعطيهم الفرحه وأنا وسط الآحزان
وأجبر كسور الغير وأهمل كسوري



لاتلمس الجرح خل الجرح وأسبابه..
الله يخليك مافيني مكفيني..
حتى حبيبي زمان الحب ماجابه..
كان آخر انسان متصور انه يخليني..
يكفي انه ترك لي شي اشقابه..
دفتر قصيد وقلم مسجون بيديني


اتمنى أن تنال اعجابكم
أبى ردودكم لو سمحتم :noworry:

----------


## جررريح الررروح

يسلمو خيتي على المسجات الحلوين
تحيااااتي

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

يسلمو ياقمر على المسيجات الحلوه

يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه

تحياتوووو

----------


## أسرار الليل

ولعتني يانور عيني وصديت
وخليتني من طول هجرك أعاني
مدري جفاء مدري علينا تغليت
ولا دخل في جوكم شخص ثاني
وأنت الذي في وسط عيني تعليت
وليا ذكرتك داعي الشعر جاني
ماطاب لي زاد ولا مقعد البيت
حتى لذيذ النوم راح وجفاني


رووووووووووعه المسجات بجد حلووين
يعطيك الف عاافيهـ ع المسجات ..
تحيااتي

----------


## سيناريو

*امممم أني موكثير أحب المسجات البدويه لأني حتى لو فهمتها* 
*أخاف اللي أرسلها له مايفهمها* 
*فيها كلمات غامضه* 

*عالعموم* 
*حبيبتي هدوءءءءءءءء* 
*يسلمو* 
*وربي يعطيك ألف عافية* 

*لاعدمناك*

----------


## روحانيات

يسلموووووووووووووو


مسجات حلوووووووووووووه

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*رووووعه المسجات* 
*يسلمـــــو وربي يعطيك مليون الف عاااافيه* 
*تحيــــــاتي*

----------


## كبرياء

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 
*يسلمووو على المسجات الحلووه ..* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ..* 
*مآننحـرمـ جديدكـ ..*
*تح ـي ـآآــتوو ..*
*كبريآء*

----------

